# Deputy Sheriff Nate Carrigan



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Nate Carrigan*
Park County Sheriff's Office, Colorado

End of Watch: Wednesday, February 24, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 12 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Rifle

*Offender:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff Nate Carrigan was shot and killed as he and two other deputies served an eviction order at a home on Iris Drive in Bailey, Colorado, at approximately 9:15 am.

The subject named on the eviction order was a activist in the Occupy Denver movement. The subject opened fire on the deputies with a rifle, killing Deputy Carrigan and wounding the other two deputies. The subject was shot and killed by return gunfire.

Deputy Carrigan had served with the Park County Sheriff's Office for 12 years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Fred Wegener
Park County Sheriff's Office
1180 CR 16
PO Box 604
Fairplay, CO 80440

Read more: Deputy Sheriff Nate Carrigan


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy Carrigan. If anyone here plans on making the trip for the services please get in touch with me.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Officer's wife has message for leaders


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Funeral scheduled for slain corporal


----------

